# Why don't eastern martial arts have a cross punch?



## amateur (Dec 13, 2018)

Or do they?


----------



## DaveB (Dec 14, 2018)

amateur said:


> Or do they?


Yes, they do.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 14, 2018)

BOOM!

Close thread ;D


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Dec 14, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Close thread ;D



Most anti climatic thing i can tell you. 


Yeah they do have cross punches, i will back Dave up on it.   Cross being another word for a straight punch or type of. if you were looking for more info.  (feel free to correct, i cant remember precisely )


----------



## drop bear (Dec 14, 2018)

Or do they?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 14, 2018)

My understanding of the terminology (I'm not trained in boxing, but have picked some up from folks who were) is that a "cross" is a rear straight that happens to cross a guard (the opponent's guard arm). At least that's one definition. I've heard at least one other that had some other requirement, but I've forgotten it.

So, while most eastern arts don't seem to use that term ("cross"), it certainly happens. All of them teach straight punching from both front and back hand (excepting the extremes, of course, where the back hand has no straight access).


----------



## Danny T (Dec 14, 2018)

amateur said:


> Why don’t eastern martial arts have a cross punch?


That is like asking, Why does karate not have a thai kick.

It’s because ‘cross’ is an English language term from boxing. Most Eastern martial arts use terms for their languages.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 14, 2018)

I'll call 

- leading hand punch as jab, 
- back hand punch as cross.

This way, all MA systems have cross.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 14, 2018)

Gyaku tsuki or reverse punch in karate would be the same as cross punch (unless there are indeed technical differences... chambering etc).


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 14, 2018)

Will you call this cross?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Dec 15, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'll call
> 
> - leading hand punch as jab,
> - back hand punch as cross.
> ...



I have the reverse i like to treat leading and back hand as both straight punches.   I dont like to say jab as it gives the impression i like to light punch with my left hand which i dont. 

blame my interest in self defence and wanting every strike to be a power and knock out capable hit.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2018)

Rat said:


> I have the reverse i like to treat leading and back hand as both straight punches.   I dont like to say jab as it gives the impression i like to light punch with my left hand which i dont.
> 
> blame my interest in self defence and wanting every strike to be a power and knock out capable hit.


While I like to deliver power, I'm more likely to get that knockout on someone who has any skill at all if I can disrupt them with the speed of a lighter punch. That's what jabs are for. Like you, I can hit hard with my jab (I still call it a jab, regardless of power), but get my best set-ups from strategic use of the lighter, quicker jabs.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 19, 2018)

The Cross Counter: Where the Cross came from.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## DaveB (Dec 19, 2018)

lklawson said:


> The Cross Counter: Where the Cross came from.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Interestingly, the cross counter is one of the applications of the Yams zuki in Shotokan Karate's Bassai dai kata.


----------

